# Rocky Mountain Ram



## naturezone (Nov 8, 2010)

This young ram was found along the Rocky Mountain Front in Montana. These guys are built for climbing!

www.naturezonephotography.com







Thanks for looking!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice photo!  It is like 3D.  Check out these pictures
Eolake Stobblehouse thoughts: Mountain goats on the Diga Del Cingino dam in Italy


----------

